# Трогательный рассказ про мальчика и собаку



## Sfera

Все имена, места, детали – вымышленные. События – почти настоящие.

Парень лет восемнадцати шел по парку. Он слегка приволакивал обе ноги, отчего его походка выглядела немного странно. Но спина его была ровной, шаг – уверенный, взгляд прямой и твердый. На длинном поводке он держал собаку. Она была очень старой, это было заметно и по ее медленной неуверенной походке, и по седой шерсти, и по слезящимся глазам. Они шли рядом, и сразу было видно, что они вместе.

***

- Мам! Смотри, собака! – звонкий детский голос разорвал привычный гул большого города. – Можно я отдам ей свой бутерброд?
Мила тяжело вздохнула. Опять начинается. Димка уже замучил ее просьбой купить собаку. Прямо Малыш и Карлсон какой-то. Но Мила категорически была против. Сначала бесконечные лужи, потом шерсть… К тому же она прекрасно понимала, что все заботы о собаке – прогулки, кормежки, прививки и прочее – лягут на ее плечи. Димка был еще слишком мал, чтобы мог ухаживать за другим живым существом.
- Димка, ты же знаешь, за собакой некому ухаживать. Я целыми днями на работе, ты в школе, к тому же ты еще слишком маленький.
- А папа?
- А папа, - тут голос Милы предательски дрогнул, к счастью, Димка в силу возраста еще не мог обратить на это внимание, - а папе некогда приезжать к нам, чтобы гулять с собакой.
Димка насупился. Мила, снова вздохнув, достала из пакета бутерброд, припасенный на тот случай, если Димка проголодается во время прогулки, и отдала сыну. Мальчик подошел к лежащему псу и аккуратно положил рядом с его мордой кусок хлеба с колбасой.

***

Пес был уже очень старый. Он просто лежал на траве парка и ждал, когда же наконец погаснет этот яркий свет, который так раздражал его воспаленные глаза. Неожиданно перед ним возник маленький человечек. Он протянул кусочек чего-то очень вкусно пахнущего. Пес бережно взял угощение и благодарно лизнул сладко пахнущую ладошку. Мальчик отбежал и ушел, все время оглядываясь. Псу вдруг стало очень тепло. Он прикрыл глаза и уснул. Навсегда.

***

Через несколько дней Мила вышла с Димкой погулять на детскую площадку. Дети резвились, шумели, гонялись друг за другом, катались с горки. Димка тоже бегал со всеми, радостно смеясь. Он полез на турник. Мила хотела его остановить, но не успела. Димка сорвался вниз, нелепо шлепнулся и не смог встать.

Спустя три месяца почерневшая от горя Мила привезла Димку домой. В инвалидном кресле. Врачи допускали, что еще не все потеряно, но поверить в это было сложно. Скорее всего Димка уже не сможет ходить никогда. И Димка… в кресле… серьезный и тихий, даже в свои восемь лет понимающий, что случилось что-то очень плохое… Он уже не плакал и не боялся…

***

Мила вкатила коляску в коридор.
Вздохнула.
И открыла дверь в соседнюю комнату.
Оттуда, смешно переваливаясь на коротких кривоватых лапках, выполз мохнатый рыжий щенок. Он забавно морщил мордочку и тыкался во все мокрым черным носом.

- Димка, - как сумев строго сказала Мила, - ты обещал, что будешь воспитывать собаку сам. Пришло время сдержать обещание.

***

Через полгода Димка встал из кресла. Он очень быстро уставал и садился обратно, но он мог сделать несколько шагов. А еще через пару месяцев он сам пошел гулять со щенком (теперь уже взрослым псом), названным смешным и непонятным именем Бендик. Димка очень медленно шел, держась за руку Милы, неуверенно переступая ногами. Но шел. Сам.

***

Прошло 10 лет. Бендик постарел, и уже сам с трудом передвигал лапы. А Димка, теперь уже Дима, шел рядом с ним, готовый, если что, подхватить его. И Дима знал, что этой собаке он обязан тем, что идет.

Они шли рядом. Молодой прихрамывающий парень и старый пес. И им было хорошо вместе.


----------



## Сашка

Тоже в собачью тему. Вот, прочитал несколько лет назад книгу: Пёс, который говорил с богами. очень впечатляет, не для слабонервных.

аннотация


> У животных нет души. Таково популярное заблуждение. Собака — друг человека. Мы так долго живём бок о бок с собаками, что привыкли воспринимать их как деталь интерьера или пейзажа, а многие не видят ничего дурного в том, чтобы ставить на них эксперименты или выбрасывать эти живые игрушки за дверь, когда наскучат. Но собаке есть что сказать нам в ответ…
> 
> Профессиональный американский собаковод Дайана Джессап написала роман, который заставит людей по-настоящему прислушаться к своим питомцам.
> 
> «Пёс, который говорил с богами» — история любви. Документ человеческой жестокости. Репортаж из преисподней. Впервые на русском языке.


----------



## Sfera

я слабонервная-читать не смогу((. Фильмы "Белый Бим Черное ухо" или "Хатико" разрывают сердце-смотреть не могу...


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> очень впечатляет, не для слабонервных.


Подтверждаю...только-что дочитал. Такие истории оставляют глубокое впечатление и надолго.

_Добавлено через 15 минут 50 секунд_


Sfera написал(а):


> я слабонервная-читать не смогу((.


Очищение духа происходит посредством душевных переживаний...


----------

